# BIIIIIIIIGGGGGG Problem!!!!!!



## Swamp Man (May 16, 2013)

So guys i have a huge problem.... i have run out of room for my stuff; i have two one car garages one has all my tools and a few other things in it the other garage belongs to...well..... she told me i cant talk about her on AS.......and then i have a large shed with all my stuff up in it and i have an overhang for my mowers....anyways, i need more room to put stuff and i need ideas( and if anybody suggests selling some of my saws i will cut your nutsack off with a rusty machete) but i was thinkin of adding a second shed but dont have a lot of extra spending money right now so i was also thinking of adding a loft of some sort with a movable ladder. what do yall think


----------



## mad murdock (May 25, 2013)

Move out of town, onto a place with a few acres and trees, use your toe to take some trees and make materials to build more storage room.


----------



## mad murdock (May 27, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> Move out of town, onto a place with a few acres and trees, use your tools to take some trees and make materials to build more storage room.



Man I hate auto correct!


----------



## olyman (May 27, 2013)

Swamp Man said:


> So guys i have a huge problem.... i have run out of room for my stuff; i have two one car garages one has all my tools and a few other things in it the other garage belongs to...well..... she told me i cant talk about her on AS.......and then i have a large shed with all my stuff up in it and i have an overhang for my mowers....anyways, i need more room to put stuff and i need ideas( and if anybody suggests selling some of my saws i will cut your nutsack off with a rusty machete) but i was thinkin of adding a second shed but dont have a lot of extra spending money right now so i was also thinking of adding a loft of some sort with a movable ladder. what do yall think



you in town,,or just outside the city limits???


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 27, 2013)

Back in 1998 my wife told me she was tired of looking at trucks, trailers, tractors, dozers and equipment around the house and we were moving. I ended up buying a piece of property with a 40' x 75' shed on it. She has probably been there less than 5 times in the intervening period. No prying eyes to see what was coming or going.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 27, 2013)

Well I bought one of those pop up garages at tsc was good until we had a wet heavy snow then it collapsed good thing I aready sold my bass boat!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 27, 2013)

Anything I don't want the wife to see I put in the oven.

She'll never find them.

:msp_sneaky:


----------

